# Need Tren help...issue I've never experienced.



## Aikman56 (Jul 9, 2016)

I've been hombrewing for years, so I've been pretty confident with my formulas, ingredients, etc. But now I'm having a problem with my Tren.

The last two brews have...I don't know if I would call it "crashing"...but they've done something.

When I heated the powder/BA/BB, it was beautiful, clear, dark amber...just like usual.  But when I added oil today, it did this.







Now, I'm continuing to heat it to see if it clears, while it does, I'll take you back to the issue from the last brew.

Last time, it DID eventually clear.  But after filtering and cooling, it came out like this.





And the filter had this in the filter...





And this in the bottom of the catch.





After that first filter, I re-heated and re-filtered.
When it had cooled, it went cloudy again.
I couldn't bear to just trash 30g of Tren powder, so I kept it in the filter catch while I researched the issue.  After about 36 hours it had cleared.





The post script is that I'm an idiot and left it in the catch because I had a work trip the next morning.  I neglected a small crack in the bottom (I had taped it and thought it would hold) but after returning from the trip, it had all leaked out...so I ended up losing it all anyway.

At any rate, the cycle has appeared to start again and I wonder if anyone else had experienced this or had a suggestion.

Today I did 10g Tren Ace with the normal 2/20 BA/BB.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.:banghead:


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 10, 2016)

Was it the same batch of oil for both crashed batches?  How about raws


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for responding!

Okay, the first one (second set of pics) from a few weeks back was a different batch from today, BUT from the same batch that a friend mixed with NO issues.

I finished the mix today...same today.

Did a THIRD mix just now with increased solvents.  It was, again, beautiful until I added oil.  Then it clouded up.  

As for oil, I opened a new bottle for today's second batch (third overall).


I apologize if that was jumbled...it's a frustrating mess and I'm trying to be as detailed as possible.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 10, 2016)

Today's raws were a separate batch from a few weeks back.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 10, 2016)

Since my last post, I've mixed Test E, Test C (250 & 300 of both) and Masteron...no issues and all came out perfectly, so I can assume my oil and solvents are not an issue.

This would lead me to assume that there's some issue with my raw, except for the fact that my friend had NO issues with the same batch (I have since checked all batch numbers, last time and this time, and they're all the same).

Now I'm even more lost.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 11, 2016)

Let the clouded Tren mixture run through coffee filters (like the old Fina pellet procedure to remove the glues) then re-heated.  After a second run through the Nalgene filter, it came out perfectly.

I'm at a loss and would be appreciative of any further input.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 11, 2016)

Anyway you got water or humidity in there somehow?


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 11, 2016)

Magnus82 said:


> Anyway you got water or humidity in there somehow?



No...because it clouded up before even bottling.  The minute I added the oil to the Raw/BA/BB, it went...thick and clouded.

But only on the Tren...not on either Test or the Masteron.

I feel like I'm on "Punk'd" and someone is messing with my shit when my back is turned!:banghead:


----------



## Lon Chaney (Jul 11, 2016)

instead of throwing it out soak a cotton sock or rag with it and keep it on your nose like those "paint can huffers." they make T mist nasal sprayers now. 
FDA OKs Nasal Testosterone | Medpage Today


playing scientist in your basement lab is how this can occur:
Weird guy at Vancouver pro show - Professional Muscle


----------



## Sully (Jul 12, 2016)

Lon Chaney said:


> instead of throwing it out soak a cotton sock or rag with it and keep it on your nose like those "paint can huffers." they make T mist nasal sprayers now.
> FDA OKs Nasal Testosterone | Medpage Today
> 
> 
> ...



I don't have the slightest idea what that second link has to do with this thread.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 12, 2016)

Spamming bullshit.


----------



## upgrade (Jul 18, 2016)

I just got done making two batches of tren a & mine came out the same way. Everything else I made today came out crystal clear except tren.  Wondering if it's good to take?


----------



## finewayne (Jul 19, 2016)

good, keep us updated how it's going


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 20, 2016)

After filtering through the coffee filters (two times) and running through the vacuum filter a 2nd time, it was beautiful!

It has been used with no issues since then.

I really still have no idea what caused this, but I'm confident, at least, that I can fix it.


However, if I have to use the coffee filter method, I'd prefer to have done with with a cart of Finaplix!


----------



## Aikman56 (Aug 2, 2016)

upgrade said:


> I just got done making two batches of tren a & mine came out the same way. Everything else I made today came out crystal clear except tren.  Wondering if it's good to take?



What did you end up doing?


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 12, 2016)

maybe when the oil cold, that will solid


----------

